# Prop for Beavertail B2 (Waterman) / 50TLR Yamaha



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2010)

I am rigging out a resurrected Beavertail B2 (Waterman) that had seen better days with a new 50HP Yamaha TLR (2 stroke) engine and need suggestions on prop pitch and / or brands. Also if anyone knows if there is enough room in the gunnel for a Yamaha 704 single binnacle control before I cut any holes would be great too.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Try contacting BT to see if they have any data, also the folks at Power Tech props are very helpful, they have tested many boat/motor combinations.

Bob

[email protected]

http://www.ptprop.com/component/option,com_contact/Itemid,3/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2010)

Mark @ Beavertail sent me a prop guy's phone number but when I call there has been no answer. Mark did not give me a prop pitch. I like the painted Yamaha SS props because we are always digging oysters with the props and all the thinner aftermarket props bend. The boat I just finished has a 4 Blade Power-tech on it that seems to work well. Power-tech leaves some steel in their prop blades too. I will email the contact in your reply. Thanks


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ive got a PT SCB13 that might be perfect for you, it is nearly brand new with very low hours..

let me know if you are interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks.......Skinnywater3,

I have a job in my shop right now for a new custom polling platform and this boat has a Yamaha 50 so I am going to use the prop this week to test my Beavertail and will get back to you after.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

still interested?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I love my Powertech SCB4 12 pitch on my BT, non jack plate..


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

Michigan Wheel 5 blade over the hub exhaust 17P.










Insane holeshot. Top end in a loaded B2 was 38.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Michigan Wheel 5 blade over the hub exhaust 17P.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how's the handling/steering with the 5 blade?


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

steering is not bad.  the only drawback i noticed is it a bit louder than a standard through the hub exhaust.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Dirty_south_BT PM sent


----------

